# OpenOffice 3 öffnet Dateien nur schreibgeschützt?



## MoS (16. Dezember 2008)

*OpenOffice 3 öffnet Dateien nur schreibgeschützt?*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das nervige Problem, dass OO 3 alle Dateien nur noch schreibgeschützt öffnet - selbst wenn ich es neu erstelle, speichere und gleich wieder öffne!

Weiß jemand warum das so ist bzw. wie ich das beheben kann? Es ist "leicht" nervig die Dateien ständig umbennenen zu müssen 

OS: Win XP Pro 32bit
OpenOffice 3.0.0


----------



## Max_Power (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: OpenOffice 3 öffnet Dateien nur schreibgeschützt?*

Hast du OO schon mal neu installiert? Funktioniert es mit der portablen Version (portableapps.com)?

Viel Glück


----------



## MoS (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: OpenOffice 3 öffnet Dateien nur schreibgeschützt?*



Max_Power schrieb:


> Hast du OO schon mal neu installiert? Funktioniert es mit der portablen Version (portableapps.com)?
> 
> Viel Glück


Ja, habe ich versucht, hat aber leider nix gebracht. Für mich sieht es so aus, als würden die temporären Daten nicht gelöscht... es bleibt in eigene Dateien jedesmal eine ".~lock.Dateiname#"-Datei "übrig".
Hat dazu jemand Rat?


----------

